# Taika Seiyu Oyata Martial Arts Demonstration and Reception



## RyuShiKan (Jan 29, 2003)

Friday, March 21, 2003

6:30  8 pm

Martial Arts Demonstration and Reception

Speaker: Taika Seiyu Oyata, Founder of International Ryu-Te Renmei

To Protect, Not Harm: A Lifetime of Teaching the Ways of Peace

Taika Oyata has been a martial arts practitioner for close to 60 years. From an aristocratic Okinawan family dating back to the 17th century, he learned the indigenous arts used to protect the Shuri kings. He began his training after service in World War II, and since then, Taika Oyata has constantly analyzed the human body and the traditions he inherited. He now has a strong following in the U.S., with students in over 26 U.S. states, Japan, Israel and Poland, and recently began training the U.S. Sky Marshals. He teaches life-protection arts drawn from the history and practice of Okinawan arts, including pressure-point striking and joint locking, the meaning behind the empty-hand kata and use of various traditional weapons. This respected and renowned master will demonstrate his extraordinary art and discuss his belief in and teaching of martial arts as a defensive and protective, rather than destructive and violent, skill. 

Followed by a reception.

Admission: $25

Japan Society members and Ryu-Te Renmei members $20. We can offer a discount to dojos with prepurchase of 10 tickets or more. 

To register, contact Karen Hawkins at khawkins@japansociety.org

You can also register online at:
http://www.japansociety.org/events/event_detail.cfm?id_event=207677581&id_performance=828046861


----------



## Kirk (Jan 29, 2003)

Where?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 29, 2003)

It's going to be at THE JAPAN SOCIETY


TO GET TO THE JAPAN SOCIETY: 

We are located at 222 East 47th Street between 1st and 2nd Avenues, just around the corner from the United Nations and right next to Trump World Tower at the corner of East 47th and 1st Avenue in Manhattan. 

 For out-of-towners, you may know that Manhattan is a grid. Number streets (like 47th) run east-west, and avenues run north-south. One simple way to get here is to come into Manhattan via the Lincoln Tunnel (off of the New Jersey Turnpike). You will be on the west side (12th Avenue) at 42nd Street. Come across the island (east) on a number street (44, 46, 48 are one-way eastbound). 1st Avenue is the easternmost avenue. For alternative directions, please contact me.



PARKING:

 The closest parking is on 48th Street between 1st and 2nd Avenues, directly behind the Japan Society. 



HOTELS:

 If youd like to stay in New York, you may be able to take advantage of the post-9/11 dropoff in NYC tourism by visiting Priceline.com and requesting a hotel that is within your budget. Here are a few options that I can recommend:

 * Hotel 31 http://www.hotel31.com 31st Street between Lexington & Park Avenue

A short subway trip to Japan Society. My parents have stayed here. Rooms range from $80-$125/night, I believe. 

 * Hotel 17 http://www.hotel17ny.com/ East Village

A bit less convenient, but an interesting neighborhood. Sister hotel to Hotel 31 and prices are similar.

 * Applecore Hotels  http://www.applecorehotels.com/

This group of hotels has several that are convenient to Japan Society. Check their specials and offers. The one that is most convenient to us is the Ramada Inn Eastside at 161 Lexington Ave (at 30th Street).


----------



## yilisifu (Jan 30, 2003)

I won't be able to attend, but please give Master Oyata my best regards.  I still fondly remember the wonderful times we had together when he was just getting started teaching in the U.S.  You are very fortunate in having him as your teacher.

I would very much like to visit him in Missouri sometime.....I imagine his schedule keeps him hopping, though.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 21, 2003)

just thought I would kick this up to the top again.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 8, 2003)

I had no intentions of posting on MA again until after March 21st as a mark of respect for a fellow budoka who I feel has been wronged by the admin on MT. However, this is one demonstration I would have attended had I been back in New York.

I'm sure it will be well attended by serious martial artists regardless of the system they study. As there are few people left in the martial arts world who have anything like the stature of Oyata sensei, what he has to say and the things he will demonstrate can only enhance the understanding of budo for everyone who attends. I'm just sorry I'm not going to be one of them.

Mike.


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 8, 2003)

Indeed!  And I will say that for anyone who thinks that TRADITIONAL martial arts don't really work, PLEASE attend this event and give it a go.:asian:


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 13, 2003)

Just thought I'd keep this message up front for an mate of mine who is unable to do so for himself right now.
However, The opportunity on the original post is exciting and should not be missed by anyone able to take advantage of it.

Mike.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 14, 2003)

I was just wondering how many Martial Talk members would be attending ? It seems like a golden opportunity to me, and one not to be wasted.

Mike.


----------



## chufeng (Mar 14, 2003)

Unfortunately, I can't make it...

But I would like to emphasize what others here have said...Oyata Sensei is phenomenal...his understanding of REAL Budo goes VERY deep...

After 26 years in the martial arts and twenty years after attending two of his seminars, I am only getting the slightest glimmer of what he was showing us...

If you can attend...GO !!!

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 15, 2003)

And I will repeat what I said earlier......for those who think TRADITIONAL martial arts don't work, PLEASE attend!


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 17, 2003)

I just wanted to get this back up to remind everyone about this seminar.  Mr. Oyata is a good friend of mine and I strongly recommend attending his seminar if you have the chance.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 20, 2003)

If you think all traditional Okinawan martial arts are the same as Japanese Karate, then this could be the day all that changes.
Get to New York and get involved, it'll change your thinking about Okinawan fighting methods forever.

Boy, I wish I'd ke[t those frequent flyer points going   

Mike.


----------



## Iasbarrone (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a Ryukyu Kempo School, Oyata tutelage, here in Georgia.  I have not been very successful.  If anyone knows of schools or teachers (private if necessary) that are part of Ryu-Te and Oyata Shin Shu Ho, please let me know.

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.ryute.com/M&V.htm

Here's the official website.  Dojos in South Carolina and Florida, but none in Georgia.


----------

